
Australian PM calls for 'ideas boom' as he unveils $1b vision for future - adenot
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-07/pm-malcolm-turnbull-unveils-$1-billion-innovation-program/7006952
======
wbhart
So in short they are making the same mistakes as just about every other
Government in the world. They are expecting big breakthroughs through funding
yesterday's successful research and leaving out fundamental research.

Whilst money into research is welcome, I'd expect to see the promises scaled
back. The Australian Government has a long history of funding orthogonally or
even in the antipodal direction of their yearly promises.

